# CadPat and BMQ



## CDNBlackhawk (13 Aug 2004)

Probably in the wrong section,

But i just noticed that Da_Bull was wearing his Ca Pat Combates at his BMQ graduation
http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Members/raph1.jpg


Are they now issueing everyone CADPAT dureing Basic training?


----------



## SFontaine (13 Aug 2004)

Whilst at BMQ someone mentioned that we're given CADPAT for graduation, but only so we look cool and we don't get to keep it. Also, I got fitted for CADPAT while at BMQ so I dunno maybe we do get em after BMQ


----------



## D-n-A (13 Aug 2004)

Depends on your area/unit. In Eastern Canada, a lot of new recruits are getting issued CADPAT and some are getting tac vests also, while out here in the west some recruits are getting cadpat uniforms, but majority(from what I've seen) of recruits are getting OD, than CADPAT when there done BMQ and or QL3.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (14 Aug 2004)

It would be so much easier if they just issued everyone CadPat, right from the get go


----------



## johnny_boy (14 Aug 2004)

A guy I know who just started BMQ this summer I belive was issued Cadpat. He was joining the PLF in Halifax.


----------



## SFontaine (14 Aug 2004)

On my BMQ course I saw someone with CADPAT who was doing SQ. I'll prolly have CADPAT for SQ cause during BMQ I was fitted with it and told I'd receive it in 4 or so months.


----------



## Da_man (14 Aug 2004)

Everybody in 34 brigade gets cadpat and tactical vests.   We all had both of them for our BMQ


----------



## Redeye (14 Aug 2004)

It's simple, and this has been said in countless threads:

Where CADPAT is available, you get CADPAT.  Where it isn't, you don't.

Thread locked.


----------



## Bert (14 Aug 2004)

From my understanding earlier in the year, recruits at St.Jean won't get issued CADPAT.  Only recruits with
hard to fit sizes or sizes unavailable would get it.  Navy and Airforce recruits at the time had to return their
Farham combat kit at the end of the course including ODs to the Mega's stores. They'd be issued kit
at their next unit. Army recruits kept theirs and I don't know what  happened when they went to their 
training units afterwards.  I've been told  CADPAT distribution would occur at the respective units and not 
at BMQs at this time.  Likely as CADPAT filters into the system everyone will get it eventually.


----------



## Korus (14 Aug 2004)

In 41 BDE, it came down from higher to our unit that all new recruits in the BDE are to have CADPAT for their BMQ / SQ courses, so we had our new recruits kitted out with it. I don't know what happened with recruits from other units, though.

As tor Tac Vests.. I don't expect to see those for while in 41 BDE, and I'm not going to hold my breath. (I'm not Combat Arms, so I'm not up there on the priority list)


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (14 Aug 2004)

Thanks for the replys

the only reason i asked the question originally was because i was under the impression that all recruites at BMQ were issued OD's, but when i saw Da_Bull and his group all fitted for CadPat i was like.. hmm maybe they have changed it or maybe they were just an exception.
Any how doesnt really matter either way if i get them in 2 weeks in St Jean or not.. was more or less just curious.


Thanks again!


----------



## Lebanese Canadian (14 Aug 2004)

i want cadpat,i want to look cool.


----------



## Troopasaurus (14 Aug 2004)

well, I'm off of BMQ for the weekend and i was sized for CADPAT with the 39 CBG. Rumor is we will be receiving it at the end of BMQ.


----------

